# My Story + Advice for IBS



## AllStrZ

This post is pretty long, but the reason why I wrote it is because I know many people could relate to this situation. I also wrote it because I'm no longer in this situation.I am currently 18 years old, but I was diagnosed with IBS-A when I was 13. At first, my parents used to think I hated going to school, or someone was bullying me around, which was never true. Pretty much they thought I was lying, until the doctors diagnosed me. Anyway, going to school with IBS was always tough, I didn't really understand why or what was happening at the time. As I got older, things became worse, especially around the age of 15-16. My dream when I was kid was to get a baseball scholarship to college in high school. Well things didn't go that way, I ended up failing 2 classes due to IBS related absences so they were forced to take me off the team. My dream was pretty much shattered and I felt like there was no point of going to school anymore. Outside my school life, my social life was a mess. I hardly left my house cause I was scared of embarrassment and only stayed in a 4-5 block radius of my house, or only places I was comfortable at. Pretty much my weekend consisted of me staying behind my computer for 3-4 years. Having some supportive friends helped me a lot, but also at times they were not so supportive, but thats just how it goes. Back to the school issue, I ended up on home schooling when I was 16. I knew dropping out wouldn't have been a smart idea, nor would my parents let me, but school was so stressful as I was failing classes due to my excessive absences. When I was on home schooling, I ended up passing all my classes, the way it should have been while I was in school. My social life was still the same, but being on home schooling made me more motivated to actually go out and try to do things. In June, I got my high school diploma, and I was sick and tired of my IBS getting to me and controlling my life.In June I realized that I let IBS control my life for too long, I let it shatter my dream and enough was enough. The best way to deal with it in my point of view is to face your fear if thats what it is. In my position my anxiety caused my IBS, and till this day it does, but I don't let it control me anymore. So what if you need to use the bathroom in public? Who cares what people think of you? As for your friends, if they are your true friend, they will accept you for who you are. I also think that your attitude towards IBS matters a lot, if you really want to overcome it, believe that you can do it and try. I used to come on this forum and say how it controls my life, but I realized it only controls your life if you let it. The past 3 months, I've been doing things I could never imagine me doing 5 months ago, such as traveling, getting my license, going to the city, and what not. For now I've been looking for a job, and in February I'll be attending college with or without IBS. The reason for this whole post is because I don't want some of you fellow IBS teenagers go through what I've been through, and hopefully this post made you more positive towards overcoming your IBS. I hope the best for all, and trust me, if I was able to overcome my fear of IBS, anyone can. Trust me.







If you have any questions or comments feel free to reply or message me.


----------



## rosie in dahouse

It sound really gd of what u done , i wish i could feel the same , About 4 months ago i was at school for 2hrs each day because of my ibs and that if i wasn't doing that i would basicly be off , and then about 3 months after they were increasing my hours which was tough at first but because i started see a counsiler around that time , it help me to increase it , and on the last week i mange to be there the whole week , which is gd but i do hope i can carry on doing it , Before i went to counsiling i asked my mum about being home schooled but my mum didn't want be to because i wasn't really going out at all and she though it would make me go out even less, The trouble with me is i get really nervous when i'm ever not at my hosue worrying if i need to go to the loo while out or if my ibs is going to be bad , the places i'm alright going is my home and wot ever me and my family are staying in on hoilday , and thats not gd at all if i do need the loo i either go home , or hold it in , it is partly this it partly due to bad exsprices and i don't know how to over come it , and because i'm almost 15 it's also the embassement of people hearing or people finding out , or if the bell will go whilt ei'm on the loo , how do u over come that? because my ideal crearer has been shated and now i'm think of being a child minder or something which i can work at home but deep down i don't want that at all , i just want to be fine like veryone else . plz can u help me and give me advise ? sorry for blahbing on , from rosie xxxgd luck in the furture with college


----------



## AllStrZ

Well when I received home-schooling, I hardly went out, but I was more focused on getting my high school diploma, rather then dropping out. As for you being nervous when you're not home, I used to be the same exact way, that is the reason why I only went places close to my house. Honestly, everyone has to find their own ways to deal with their IBS, but, I believe once your actually out and having fun, going to the bathroom will be the last thing on your mind. I usually take Imodium if I don't feel well at all, and carry extra in your pocket just in case. I also had some bad experiences, but I think taking baby steps is the best thing to do to overcome this. For example, I know when I plan stuff out, it just makes me more anxious and causes my IBS to flare up, so if you wake-up one morning and feel up to it, try and take a walk around your neighborhood and keep doing it. Just try and put yourself out there. Soon or a later you will feel less nervous and most likely build up confidence to go somewhere maybe a little bit further.


----------



## sazzy

I feel the same as youA couple of years ago I was going to let IBS ruin my dream of being a vet when i'm older. Now that i'm having gcses in a couple of years I've realised it's time to face my problems and turn my life around. I hardly miss any school because of IBS any more and I've learnt to not let it bother me. I've heard of to many people having their dreams shattered through IBS, and i'm not going to let it happen to me. If I don't get my dream, i'm going to hate life. I know i'm clever enough, all I need is to be a little more tough with myself and force myself to do things. So far it's going great, i'm getting work experience and doing all sorts of activities, and IBS hasn't stopped me once.


----------



## Severely Suffering Snapett

I've had IBS for quite a long time and have recently been officially diagnosed but I must admit it has effected my life quite a bit. I used to be quite out going and socialise with everyone and want to do everything. I'm still that same person now but I just feel like I'm being held back. It's hard for me because I have no one to talk to about it. My Dad doesn't know, my mum just dismisses the whole idea of me being ill and my friends....well....I don't really feel I can confide in any of them about that. I recently sat my GCSEs and my tummy was fine through out the whole exam period, well apart from before the exams, but when I went in the hall I was fine. I know that my anxiety is what sets me off along with darily foods but you can't control your every thought and I love cheese lol. I managed to pass all my exams with a grade B or above which I was so happy about but now I've started A levels and its all going down hill.The lessons I'm talking are sometimes tripple lessons and I hate sitting in one place for a long time, I find that if I'm active my IBS isn't as bad. And now that the pressure is really on to do well I just feel anxious all the time, I had a really bad attack yesterday which was so embarassing.







I really want to do well and go to Uni but with my lack of confidence and hesitation to discuss my condition I don't know how I'm going to pull through. I wish I could have a more positive out look on life but I just feel I'm not getting enough support...like no one understands me. The ironic thing is that my attendance at school has always been 100%. I hate missing out on lessons but I hate having to be in the loo's for ages. Have any of you girls got friends who follow you to the loo? I do and it's really embarassing.


----------



## GreenDay12

Hey. Im 17 and life can get shitty (literally)







in high school with IBS. You only had to deal with it for a couple years in HS, its my last and now and i cant wait to get out. No one in school knows I have it because i have a very supporive mother who allows me to come home whenever i need to, which also means i had to work extremely hard to keep up sometimes. Im just wondering, how did you get yourself to not care and stop stressing 24/7 cuz ive tried and i just cant stop the constant worry when im out with either my freinds or on a date.


----------



## AllStrZ

Yeah, my parents also allowed me to come home whenever I needed to, the problem was that if I would have got caught by truancy, I doubt they would believe me if i told them my medical condition. Basically, the way I get stuff off my mind is by having fun. When I'm having fun, its the last of my worries. Even today, I had to run to the bathroom a couple of times before I went out, and it doesn't phase me because there are plenty of bathrooms everywhere. I also hung out at a couple of places close to home and got comfortable with it, such as a pool hall, and then expanded my so called "zone". I feel there is nothing to be worried about, I mean as for a date, eventually you are going to tell them in the future, so i figure why not just tell them about it in the beginning, its nothing to be embarrassed about. Believe that you capable of controlling your IBS, and don't let it control you and ruin good times, and I guarantee that you will slowly see some progress.


----------



## GreenDay12

oh sigh. You are right, your all right. But i dont know, The crowd i hang with isnt very understanding. I guess we allt hink were badass's cuz we break the rules and brag about substance use. I dont anymore but there still my friends, despite that ive gone clean. Yeah, thanx for the advice anyway.


----------



## Jayneh

Hi there,I am new to this site - just today and read your posting. It both frightened me and comforted me. My daughter is turing 6 in two weeks and the doctor is sure she had IBS. She will be going to further tests to rule out anything else but all signs point to IBS. I have it as well but not diagnosed until I was in my 30's.I am feeling so guilty and overwhelmed with this. My daughter had a flare up on Thanksgiving weekend and we are just getting it under control. I think it was the cool whip with dessert. She had to come home two days this week from school due to extreme cramping. She had diarreah early in the week and then cramping with no bowel movement later in the week. She was diagnosed as lactose intolerant when she was 4 and now this.I believe you that the key to this disorder is not to let it rule your life. I am struggling with how best to handle this with my daughter to help her grow to be strong and confident with this syndrome. I have told her to date that it is not about her but her tummy and that there are lots of children that have this and she is not alone. We have been talking about how she feels better once the cramps end and then she can go outside and have fun. I have also told her never to feel bad about having to go to the bathroom at school as she feels bad when she has her buddy come with her and they both miss something (she missed part of a play last week). I also am working out with the school that during recess and lunch hour that she can use the bathroom in the office and not the main bathroom for two reasons. One she is only almost 6 and if she is extreme pain she has someone to call (this happened this week when I dropped in before work to drop something off and her little friend came out the bathroom to say she needed me). I ran in and she was doubled over crying. Also to not have her embarrassed and not want to go to the bathroom. I sure would not want to go in a stall with a bunch of people around me. Would like your thoughts having gone through this if these are good strategies, any suggestions.Thanks for your time and sharing you story.Wanting to do the right thing for my little girl!!!!


----------



## AllStrZ

Well, when I was in high school, I let the school nurse know of my condition and brought in doctor notes as proof to back me up. Out of everyone in the school she was the most understanding. What I used to do was tell my teachers I needed to go to the nurse, and the nurse let me use her bathroom which was WAY cleaner and best of all, I had privacy. What I suggest is letting the school know about this, and for them to let your daughter use the bathroom as needed (If you haven't already). Another thing I suggest is start a food diary for your daughter, therefore you can eliminate foods that trigger her symptoms, it's going to be through trial and error. I hope the best for you and your daughter, and I hope the school cooperates with you. If you want you can feel free to message me, and let me know what happens


----------



## melodypoopsalot

What a great posting AllStrz. Thank you. I have class tomorrow, the class that i get the most anxiety in. its all i'm thinking about. I hate it. We have a midterm next week, and all i think about is how i have to be able to sit my butt in that chair for 1 hour! I hate it! But after reading your post it made me feel better. people always tell me to try and think like that and have the "who cares what people think" mentality. maybe its just because it was coming from people with out IBS, but it helped. Who freaking cares! Who cares if my stomach growls because i'm holding it in. Who cares if i get up in the middle of lecture and walk out to go to the bathroom. I mean what the heck! I arrive 30 min's early before class everyday just so i can get the seat closest to the door, so i can get fresh air, have a easy excape if i have to go to the bathroom, and so its noisy and no one can hear my stomach. but ya know what, who cares if i dont get that seat! I wont risk it though lol, i'm still going 30 min's early to class. Hahahaah. But if i dont make it one day and i dont sit there. then WHO CARES! Thank you again AllStrz


----------



## AllStrZ

I'm glad my post has made you feel better. If you keep having that attitude, I bet you will notice a difference.







If anyone has myspace, you can add me @ www.myspace.com/allstrz


----------



## 13842

hey really happy for you that you've had the strength to let this terrible condition stop controlling your life...please please don't let it control you its the worst thing you can do!! i should know i've had severe ibs for about 4 and a half years now since i was 12, it still affects me daily but the best thing is to just keep it in proportion and focus on your dreams. IBS caused me to move schools but hey God works in mysterious ways because I now go to the best school in my country and have just one a place on a top science program. so yes its awful when you get an attack, and yes there are moments when you just want the ground to swallow youright up but stick it out, do your best at everything and always remember that even in the worst attack you'll see a better time and just follow your dreams cos noone and definitly not IBS CAN STOP YOU!!


----------



## 13842

GREENDAY12,its a long road and i'm 16 been dealing with severe d for about 4 and a half years but you just get to the point where IBS is such a big part of your daily life that it becomes insignificant, like brushing your teeth (although granted more painful and time-consuming) its just something you have to deal with on a daily basis and you just go out and have fun and accept thats the way it is. and if you get an attack when you go out who cares!! just make your excuses and leave. hope this helped ya!!


----------

